# Sig P290......whew!



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I finally got tired of waiting around for a Shield .40 S&W and decided to buy a pocket carry 9mm for concealed carry. I have looked at a whole boat load of different pistols and revolvers to consider for CC. I looked at everything except Sig Sauers. I always thought they were a little over priced for what you get.

I was at my local gun shop and the owner dug out 3 Sigs; a Sig 1911, a 2022 and a P290. Although the prices on the 1911 and the 2022 were fantastic, I was not looking for a full size pistol. That left the P290 which I have read some not so nice reviews about when they first came out. I was however reassured by the owner of the shop that this was a new improved model sans the light strikes and feeding problems.
I also thought the trigger pull was a little long and since I already have an LC9 I didn't want to grow a beard while waiting for the trigger to break like with the Ruger (I have since mastered this trigger). The good part was this little beauty felt really well put together, tight and came with a fairly nice little paddle holster, night sights and an integrated laser. It came with 2 mags, one of them 6+1 and the other 8+1. 

So I bought the little sucker for $700.00 out the door which I know was a little high but this guy has a small shop and has to make a living so he is making a goodly portion of it off of me..LOL.

To end this long winded oratory I have put 150 rounds of various FMJ through it without any problems whatsoever and 25 rounds of Speer GDHP with the same result. The recoil is just great and you can get right back on your follow up shot immediately. It is a little difficult to field strip at first but after doing it a few times it's a snap. It conceals perfectly anyhow you wish to do it. It absolutely disappears in my front pocket in a Nemesis Pocket Holster. This is money well spent and I will most certainly keep Sig Sauer in mind on my next pistol purchase!:smt082


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats sounds like you may have the early signs of SIGness.....JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on a fine gun.

Signess is very easy to contract. :mrgreen:

I know

:smt1099


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase

I heard some good things about this pistol and came across this thred.

Now that you've had it for 3 months are you still happy with it? Let us know


----------



## gjgalligan (May 10, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> Signess is very easy to contract. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


I disagree, I only have 7 and I don't think I have it yet.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but I agree with the OP, I really like the P290. It it must not be a popular gun, from what I have seen on the internet. I beleive that is due to all the lite strikes it had at the beging of the model. I have the RS model and beleive all the problems have been fixed. It is about the smallest 9mm you can buy, little heavy for a pocket gun for some people but it fits my pocket well. With the holster that came with it it also conceals very nicely under a shirt with front carry. Shoots real well and all though I have not shot it a lot I really enjoy the gun. I like carring it, it is very comfortable. I was going to buy the laser for mine but the Sig night sights are as bright as a flashlight . I just can not understand why Sig is not selling more of these.
Also I want to say HI to everyone, this is my first Sig and my first post on this site. I am a member of several other sites also. So HI everyone.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the Sig P290 design, there a little thicker then most pocket pistols but sig quality is legit, even on their newer pistols like the p250s

And +1 on supporting the local gun store, something I need to do more


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah, Signess and my P290RS ! LOL


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I never met a Sig I didn't love. Current inventory includes a P 220 (.45), 226 (.40), 238 (.380), 250 (.40), 290 (9MM), Ultra 1911 (3 in. .45), and SS 1911 (.45 Commander).


----------

